# Good & Reliable Garage - Help!



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello there. I am wondering if anyone could recommend me the good and reliable garage? The one that they can speak and understand English and charge reasonable price! As a woman, I always get ripped off when I visit the garage. Last times I paid double price for the new battery that I didn't even have to change.  

I cant afford to pay a visit to Al Futtaim cos this times seem to be a big fix and probably cost more than my salary.

Thanks in advanced as always!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I can't recommend a garage but last time I had a accident I got a male friend to take the car to the garage for repairs. The cost was covered by the lady who crashed into me but the fact that my male friend knew a thing or two about cars, it meant that they actually did a good job.

If you have male friends who you trust, it may be worthwhile to get them to take the car there for you.

Every other time that I've taken my car to the dealer, I've literally had to stand there and shout the place down to get decent service.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

For minor stuff I go to the Fastrack at the Emarat petrol station just just before Times Square Fasttrack I don't find them more expensive than other garages and the repairs they have done on my car have turned out to be ok. Less likely to get ripped off there as is not a private garage and they have a price list.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

My car start shaking when I switch on the A/C and I guess it might need to have Engine Mouth changed. But not sure and don't know if it is considered a major or minor thing. Anyway, I will try to Fast track first. Thank you.


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

a2b Garage and Motorsport, Al Quoz, Dubai. Tel (04) 347 5712
Great team, passionate people, can't recommend the mmore.

But... I actually stopped using them because I found dodgy indian guys in sharjah.
Ridiculously cheap, youll cut your labor costs in half or more, but you also have to know what you're talking about or you get ripped off.
Probably not the guys for you.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks mavzor, been looking for someone decent.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Will check them out!


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Let them know Chris referred you, I'll get to give them a leer next time i see them


----------

